# Desktop image



## hobbes28 (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but it's the only one I could think of.  I have been working on a desktop image that is centered.  I changed my desktop color to match the surrounding area.  I am a huge Arkansas fan so it's only appropriate that it is the mascot.  Let me know what you think or which one is better.











P.S.  Yes I've been bored.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jul 29, 2004)

I can't really see a difference aside from maybe the bottom one beeing a little sharper.


----------



## blacktypes (Jul 29, 2004)

second one
why?!? i really don't know!


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 30, 2004)

top has a drop shadow, i like it!


md


----------



## Darfion (Aug 2, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> top has a drop shadow, i like it!
> 
> 
> md


They both have drop shadows don't they?


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 2, 2004)

The top one is blue, the bottom one is green.


----------



## green (Aug 31, 2004)

but yet, they are both red.  

top one.


----------



## terri (Aug 31, 2004)

Extremely subtle differences, but I gotta go with the top one.  That tiny bit of extra detail sets it off.   Nice work!


----------

